
Celebrating Daemontools – two tools for managing Unix services - pcr910303
https://blog.infinitenegativeutility.com/2015/2/celebrating-daemontools
======
gcatalfamo
I can’t hear daemontools without thinking of how much I used it back in the
day for games... ;)

The lengths we used to go just to play a game...

~~~
therein
Different daemontools but same here.

The daemontools OP is talking about is also very useful, though.

